
Microsoft experimental haptic VR controllers - SkarredGhost
http://uploadvr.com/microsoft-researchs-experimental-vr-controllers/
======
daly
[http://butterflyhaptics.com/maglev-
haptics/](http://butterflyhaptics.com/maglev-haptics/)

